# ربما



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم 
في القرآن الكريم تأتي كلمة «ربما» مرّة واحدة وبدون شدّ الباء، فلماذا تُشَدّ الباء في اللغة الحديثة؟


----------



## rayloom

جاءت غير مشددة (مخففة) في القرآن تخفيفا.
لكنّ أصلها ربّ + ما.

وهي للمعلومية مشددة في معظم قراءات القرآن عدا قراءتي حفص عن عاصم وورش عن نافع. والتخفيف في ربما لغة أهل الحجاز (قديما).


----------



## WadiH

rayloom said:


> جاءت غير مشددة (مخففة) في القرآن تخفيفا.
> لكنّ أصلها ربّ + ما.
> 
> وهي للمعلومية مشددة في معظم قراءات القرآن عدا قراءتي حفص عن عاصم وورش عن نافع. والتخفيف في ربما لغة أهل الحجاز (قديما).



لكن المعنى المقصود في الآية القرآنية غير المعنى المشهور (ٍسواءً في الفصحى المعاصرة أو القديمة).  أليس كذلك؟


----------



## rayloom

wadi hanifa said:


> لكن المعنى المقصود في الآية القرآنية غير المعنى المشهور (ٍسواءً في الفصحى المعاصرة أو القديمة).  أليس كذلك؟



لست متأكدا. الذي أذكره أن المقصود في الآية ندم هؤلاء.
ورغم وجود "ربما"، إلا أن ذلك لا يقلل من حتمية الندم.
ولكنها ظاهرة عامة في القرآن، عندما تستعمل كلمات مثل "لعل" و"عسى"، فإنها في القرآن غالبا لا تفيد الاحتمالية.


----------



## إسكندراني

تفسير الجلالين:
«رُبَّمَا» بالتشديد والتخفيف «يود» يتمنى «الذين كفروا» يوم القيامة إذا  عاينوا حالهم وحال المسلمين «لو كانوا مسلمين» و*رب للتكثير فإنه يكثر منهم  تمني ذلك وقيل للتقليل فإن الأهوال تدهشهم فلا يفيقون حتى يتمنوا ذلك إلا  في أحيان قليلة. *


----------

